# Saturday Night Salmon! Qview!



## smoker matt 54 (Mar 7, 2008)

I rubbed them in honey and then laid them face down in brown sugar for about an hour.


Smoked them at 275 for about 1 hour


I made a Maple Syrup, Horseradish, Dijon Mustard sauce to go with the Salmon and some Cheesy Au Gratin Taters for a side!


----------



## fishawn (Mar 7, 2008)

Matt,

Honey & Brown Sugar only on the fish before smoking?.....I must say, those are some of the best Salmon pictures I have ever seen. Very nice!
How did you like the Mustard sauce?.......Great Q-view.....What did you think of the finished product?


----------



## smoker matt 54 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea, only before smoking, I forgot to add i did spray it down with apple juice a couple times while smoking. The food was great, the sauce is 1 part syrup, 1 part horseradish, 1 part dijon mustard. Its great on Burgers!


----------



## fishawn (Mar 7, 2008)

Matt,

Thank you, I will have to give it a try. Excellent Post!


----------



## gramason (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## striding man (Mar 7, 2008)

Good looking grub Matt.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mighty fine vittles indeed!  Can't wait for spring to get here and get in some fishin!  Well done, bravo!


----------



## mj-air23 (Mar 7, 2008)

Excellent looking Salmon you got there Matt and a nice plate of food. I have a buddy who also mops his Salmon during smoking with a honey and brown sugar mix. That's some mighty fine eating right there! Great Job!!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2008)

Ma Dutch said I'm smoking Salmon this Sunday so I'll be using my Maple glaze during the smoke.

Nice q-vue, BTW!


----------



## mj-air23 (Mar 8, 2008)

Dutch,

Care to share your maple glaze recipe with us?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 8, 2008)

It's posted as a sticky at the top of the Fish Forum.


----------



## mj-air23 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you very much kind sir...


----------



## oldgrandman (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, nice recipe. I can see I need to get some stream browns or smaller big lake coho's for this method.
I guess I was away a while and missed some good posts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !


----------



## michaeldennis83 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow the honey and brown sugar makes it sounds soooo good! Good job!


----------

